# More Pizza (on the weber kettle) and Football



## bama bbq (Oct 8, 2011)

Fired up a chimney full of KF Comp to heat the stone. They turned out great.

Mine before it went on the stone:








Hers on the stone:







Hers finsihed product:







Mine ready to eat :)


----------



## tom c (Oct 9, 2011)

I need to tried this on the BATW.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice looking pies there. Great job


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 9, 2011)

We love grilled/smoked pizza here.

Yours look delicious!


----------



## alelover (Oct 10, 2011)

Those look delish. We love grilling pizza too.


----------



## michael ark (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 10, 2011)

Dang those look great. Now I gotta add something else to my list.

At this rate i will never have a day off from smoking!!

Thats okay though. I ain't got nothing else to do.

Mike


----------



## hardslicer (Oct 10, 2011)

uummm pizza.....nicely done....great pics!!


----------

